# Welche Art von T-Shirt nimmt ihr?



## fzephyr (31. März 2020)

Servus, so simpel die Frage klingt so viele Möglichkeiten gibt es. Mich würde interessieren wie hier das macht.

Ich fahre momentan so: 
Langärmliches unterziehshirt von under armour, aber die dünne version, habe das vom Fußball. Geht eigentlich echt klar.
Darüber dann ein Laufshirt. Also kein Baumwoll Tshirt.
Wenn das zu kalt noch so ein Laufoberteil von Nike mit Half-Zip.

Bis jetzt noch nicht die optimale Lösung. Das Half-Zip will ich mir sparen sobald ich eine gute Jacke habe (anderer Thread von mir)

Wie macht ihr es? 
Lese viel von merino, zieht ihr das dann unter euer eigentliches Trikot/Tshirt/Shirt?

Was für Shirts habt ihr? Kauft ihr euch nur spezielle MTB Shirts oder habt ihr auch einfach Laufshirt bzw zB. Fußballtrainingstrikots?


----------



## Florent29 (31. März 2020)

Merino soll das Baselayer ersetzen.

Ich persönlich decke mich mit Sportunterwäsche im Multipack ein, zB vom Fußballversand

Drüber dann je nach Wetterlage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fzephyr (31. März 2020)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Merino soll das Baselayer ersetzen.
> 
> Ich persönlich decke mich mit Sportunterwäsche im Multipack ein, zB vom Fußballversand
> 
> Drüber dann je nach Wetterlage.


je genau, mein under armour zeig ist auch nichts anderes. finde ich top das zeug und man kann es auch für andere sportarten wie fußball oder im fitness studio anziehen.

hatte bis dato immer laufshirts oder fußballtrikots drüber. die sind mir aber auf dauer entweder zu luftig oder zu sehr anfällig auf fäden ziehen.

was tragt ihr da so? MTB spezifische sachen?


----------



## Florent29 (31. März 2020)

fzephyr schrieb:


> was tragt ihr da so? MTB spezifische sachen?



Das hängt davon ab.

Auf dem Singlespeeder Streetwear, die auch an der Eisdiele gut aussieht.

Auf dem Rennrad Bibshorts, superenge RR-Jerseys und halbhohe Socken, weil Aero.

Auf dem XC-Bike straff sitzende MTB-Baggyshorts und enge RR-Jerseys, weil Aero UND MTB.

Auf dem Enduro etwas weitere Baggys, hohe Socken und Freeride-Shirts mit langen oder 3/4 Ärmeln. Weil Racing.


----------



## Grizzly71 (31. März 2020)

Das kommt doch auf die Temperaturen an - wie immer "Zwiebelprinzip"
Ich habe diverse Merino-Shirts die ich in der Regel als unterste Schicht trage. Für mich funktioniert das nicht nur beim Biken, Wandern oder Snowboarden sondern auch im Büro. Merino ist für meinen Geschmack angenehmer als Baumwolle zu tragen und es müffelt nicht. Das kann man _notfalls_ auch mal mehrere Tage tragen. Sind halt nicht gerade günstig.


----------



## fzephyr (31. März 2020)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Auf dem XC-Bike straff sitzende MTB-Baggyshorts und enge RR-Jerseys, weil Aero UND MTB.



Was zum teufel sind straff sitzende baggys? Sind baggys nicht grundsätzlich weit?  

und was ist ein rr Jersey?


stormrider1971 schrieb:


> Das kommt doch auf die Temperaturen an - wie immer "Zwiebelprinzip"
> Ich habe diverse Merino-Shirts die ich in der Regel als unterste Schicht trage. Für mich funktioniert das nicht nur beim Biken, Wandern oder Snowboarden sondern auch im Büro. Merino ist für meinen Geschmack angenehmer als Baumwolle zu tragen und es müffelt nicht. Das kann man _notfalls_ auch mal mehrere Tage tragen. Sind halt nicht gerade günstig.



Was für Hersteller von Merino Produkten kannst du empfehlen?


----------



## nightwolf (31. März 2020)

fzephyr schrieb:


> Was zum teufel sind straff sitzende baggys? Sind baggys nicht grundsätzlich weit?


Vll meint er, dass die Dinger nur weit aussehen aber nicht runterrutschen (wie es drei Nummern zu grosse Sachen ja tun wuerden).
Ansonsten geb ich Dir Recht, das klingt wie 'umweltfreundliches Auto' oder aehnlich.


fzephyr schrieb:


> und was ist ein rr Jersey?


Ein normales Radtrikot meint er. So was eng anliegendes mit drei Taschen auf dem Ruecken ?


----------



## Batman (31. März 2020)

fzephyr schrieb:


> Was zum teufel sind straff sitzende baggys? Sind baggys nicht grundsätzlich weit?
> 
> und was ist ein rr Jersey?
> 
> ...


Ich hab einiges von Ortovox. Bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Grizzly71 (31. März 2020)

fzephyr schrieb:


> Was für Hersteller von Merino Produkten kannst du empfehlen?


Ich hab zwei Shirts von Bergans


----------



## Florent29 (1. April 2020)

fzephyr schrieb:


> Was zum teufel sind straff sitzende baggys? Sind baggys nicht grundsätzlich weit?





nightwolf schrieb:


> Vll meint er, dass die Dinger nur weit aussehen aber nicht runterrutschen (wie es drei Nummern zu grosse Sachen ja tun wuerden).
> Ansonsten geb ich Dir Recht, das klingt wie 'umweltfreundliches Auto' oder aehnlich.



Nein, es gibt gewaltige Unterschiede...von der verkappten 90er Basketballhose bis zur Fast-Schon-Bib ist da alles dabei.

Das hier ist zB eher straff:






fzephyr schrieb:


> und was ist ein rr Jersey?



Rennradtrikot.

Hauteng, 3 Taschen hinten.


----------



## fzephyr (1. April 2020)

Für mich sind, ich alter 90er liebhaber, weite Hosen bis unters Knie  

Bisschen off-topic: ist es einfach nur eigenes empfinden oder hat es einen vorteil der mir noch nicht bewusst ist ob die Hose enger oder weiter ist  

wieder zum T-Shirt / Oberteil thema:

Rennrad jerseys die hauteng sind, sind für mich semi praktisch. Wäre dann ein hauch von Presswurst. hahah

Frage mich immer noch ob MTB spezifische Oberteile wirklich einen Benefit haben oder es da einfach um style bzw einfach die Fahrradmarke geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fzephyr (1. April 2020)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> Ich hab zwei Shirts von Bergans



schau ich mir mal an. danke! 
shirts sollten aber 100% merino sein quasi oder? sonst tritt nicht der gewünsche anti-muff effekt kraft - richtig?


----------



## Florent29 (1. April 2020)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> Das kommt doch auf die Temperaturen an - wie immer "Zwiebelprinzip"



Bei mir nicht. Ich variiere eigentlich immer nur die äußere von zwei Lagen.



fzephyr schrieb:


> Bisschen off-topic: ist es einfach nur eigenes empfinden oder hat es einen vorteil der mir noch nicht bewusst ist ob die Hose enger oder weiter ist



Enger ist mehr aero (was beim Rennen fahren durchaus Vorteile bringt) und die Hose verfängt sich nicht im Gestrüpp oder im Sattel. Deshalb nähen die Downhiller auch ihre Shirts ab und machen Windkanaltests.



fzephyr schrieb:


> Rennrad jerseys die hauteng sind, sind für mich semi praktisch. Wäre dann ein hauch von Presswurst. hahah



Auch hier wieder: Aerodynamik. Aero-Helm, enganliegende Kleidung, tiefe Front sparen unfassbar viel Energie. Das gilt auch beim Commuting.



fzephyr schrieb:


> Frage mich immer noch ob MTB spezifische Oberteile wirklich einen Benefit haben oder es da einfach um style bzw einfach die Fahrradmarke geht.



Es gibt vom Material her keinen Vorteil gegenüber anderen Sportsachen, zB Laufshirts. Teilweise nutze ich das auch querbeet.

Die Vorteile von MTB-spezifischer Kleidung liegen eher darin, dass die Shirts zB hinten länger sind, die Taschen an den richtigen Stellen liegebn und der Schnitt so ist, dass man noch einen Rückenpanzer drunter bekommt.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. April 2020)

Jo. Ich mach's so, dass ich meine Radklamotten (mal von Polsterhosen oder eher schweren Baggys wie Enduras MT500 abgesehen) auch zum Laufen anziehe. MTBiken ist der Sport, den ich schon länger und auch lieber betreibe, insofern habe ich da mehr Klamotten.

Engere Sachen zum Biken haben - abgesehen von der Möglichkeit, Protektoren drunter zu tragen und der Optik - eigentlich nur Vorteile. Der Schweißtransport funktioniert besser, es flattert nichts rum, man bleibt nicht so leicht hängen.

Aber wenn ich nicht auf dem RR sitze, habe ich auch nicht so die Lust, mich in richtig enges Lycrazeug zu pressen und nehme die Nachteile in Kauf.

Merinosachen habe ich ein paar zum Wandern, hatte ich im Winter auch schon zum Laufen an. Dumm ist, dass die Motten die Teile lieben. Und wenn sie mal nass sind, trocknen sie bei weitem nicht so schnell wie Plastik. Dann lieber öfter waschen, damit's nicht so mieft.

Um also auf die Frage in der Überschrift zurückzukommen:

Ich nimm schon radspezifische T-Shirts. Meist eines, das im Prinzip einem Lauftrikot ähnelt, nur bissl anders geschnitten ist. Dann den Rucksack drauf.
Ohne Rucksack: Radtrikot mit Taschen. Selten ein totales Flatterding, meist einigermaßen anliegend (wobei das gar nicht so einfach ist, wenn man lang und einigermaßen schlank ist).


----------



## nightwolf (1. April 2020)

Florent29 schrieb:


> (...) Rennradtrikot.
> 
> Hauteng, 3 Taschen hinten.


Siehe hier ?


nightwolf schrieb:


> (...) Ein normales Radtrikot meint er. So was eng anliegendes mit drei Taschen auf dem Ruecken ?





fzephyr schrieb:


> (...) shirts sollten aber 100% merino sein quasi oder? sonst tritt nicht der gewünsche anti-muff effekt kraft - richtig?


Ob Merino oder Kunstfaser zu bevorzugen ist, das ist individuell verschieden.
Ebenfalls gehen die Meinungen darueber auseinander, was nun stinke und was nicht.


----------



## fzephyr (1. April 2020)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Die Vorteile von MTB-spezifischer Kleidung liegen eher darin, dass die Shirts zB hinten länger sind, die Taschen an den richtigen Stellen liegebn und der Schnitt so ist, dass man noch einen Rückenpanzer drunter bekommt.


nice too know. macht sinn! danke!



Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> MTBiken ist der Sport, den ich schon länger und auch lieber betreibe, insofern habe ich da mehr Klamotten.



bei mir ist der fußball. habe wesentlich mehr oberteile dafür. dachte mir aber ich frag einfach mal. vllt bleibt mir aufgrund fehlender mtb kleidung ein wesentlicher vorteil verwehrt der mir bis dato nicht bekannt war 



nightwolf schrieb:


> Ob Merino oder Kunstfaser zu bevorzugen ist, das ist individuell verschieden.
> Ebenfalls gehen die Meinungen darueber auseinander, was nun stinke und was nicht.



damit meinte ich das ich öfters gelesen habe dass wenn merino, dann zu 100prozent denn sobald kunstfaser anteil enthalten ist, der effekt für die katz ist.


----------



## Grizzly71 (1. April 2020)

fzephyr schrieb:


> bei mir ist der fußball. habe wesentlich mehr oberteile dafür. dachte mir aber ich frag einfach mal. vllt bleibt mir aufgrund fehlender mtb kleidung ein wesentlicher vorteil verwehrt der mir bis dato nicht bekannt war


Ein Fußballtrikot ist in der Regel doch auch Funktionsmaterial. Spricht doch nichts dagegen damit zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (1. April 2020)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> Ein Fußballtrikot ist in der Regel doch auch Funktionsmaterial. Spricht doch nichts dagegen damit zu fahren.



Moderne Fußballtrikot sind fast enger als Rennradtrikots


----------



## fone (2. April 2020)

Alter, bei dem Threadtitel dachte ich sofort an einen weiteren Homeschooling-Thread der FFF-Generation.


----------



## fzephyr (2. April 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Alter, bei dem Threadtitel dachte ich sofort an einen weiteren Homeschooling-Thread der FFF-Generation.


alter ne .. echt nicht hahaha


----------



## fzephyr (2. April 2020)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Moderne Fußballtrikot sind fast enger als Rennradtrikots


kommt drauf an in welcher größe man sie kauft.  nur bei fußballtrikots siehts nicht so schlimm aus wenn der lockerer hängen als bei nem rennradtrikot. da sieht das aus als hätte man den körper leer gesaugt


----------



## Florent29 (2. April 2020)

fzephyr schrieb:


> kommt drauf an in welcher größe man sie kauft.  nur bei fußballtrikots siehts nicht so schlimm aus wenn der lockerer hängen als bei nem rennradtrikot. da sieht das aus als hätte man den körper leer gesaugt



Wenn Rennrad-Kits nicht eng anliegen, dann sind sie sinnfrei.

Ich muss jedes Mal lachen, wenn ich 70-jährige E-Biker in ihren Schlabber-Bibshorts von Tchibo sehe.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. April 2020)

fzephyr schrieb:


> bei mir ist der fußball. habe wesentlich mehr oberteile dafür. dachte mir aber ich frag einfach mal. vllt bleibt mir aufgrund fehlender mtb kleidung ein wesentlicher vorteil verwehrt der mir bis dato nicht bekannt war


Nöööö… an Deiner Stelle würde ich die Dinger dann auch zum Radeln nehmen.

@Florent29: Es gibt auch den umgekehrten Fall - 4XL-Teamtrikot so eng, dass es wohl ner Schere bedarf, um die hinterher verschwitzt auszuziehen. 
Auch suboptimal...


----------



## fzephyr (2. April 2020)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Wenn Rennrad-Kits nicht eng anliegen, dann sind sie sinnfrei.
> 
> Ich muss jedes Mal lachen, wenn ich 70-jährige E-Biker in ihren Schlabber-Bibshorts von Tchibo sehe.



da entschuldigt aber das alter imo  lieber schlabbrige klamotten als garnichts machen 



Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Nöööö… an Deiner Stelle würde ich die Dinger dann auch zum Radeln nehmen.
> 
> @Florent29: Es gibt auch den umgekehrten Fall - 4XL-Teamtrikot so eng, dass es wohl ner Schere bedarf, um die hinterher verschwitzt auszuziehen.
> Auch suboptimal...



joa, klingt wohl sinnig.


kein scheiß, bin jetzt nicht adipös oder sowas, aber kann schonmal passieren das ich ne helfende hand nachm sport brauch um mein unterziehshirt von under armour auszubekommen  
richtig erbärmliches gefühl hahaha so hilflos


----------



## Florent29 (2. April 2020)

fzephyr schrieb:


> da entschuldigt aber das alter imo  lieber schlabbrige klamotten als garnichts machen



Neee, so war das nicht gemeint...ich finde es lustig, dass jede Menge Leute der Ansicht sind, man müsse zwingend Bibshorts und Radtrikots zum Radfahren anziehen, obwohl es auch völlig normale Shorts und ein T-Shirt täten.


----------



## fone (2. April 2020)

fzephyr schrieb:


> alter ne .. echt nicht hahaha


Hab ich bei deinem Benutzerbildchen dann auch gedacht.


----------



## crashtest212 (2. April 2020)

an sich kein problem welches shirt, allerdings hab ich schon früh live miterlebt wie sich mein kumpel beim radln eine wespe mitm normal weitem t-shirt halsausschnitt eingefangen hat,....beeindruckend lustig , sicher ein eher seltenes vergnügen ;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fzephyr (2. April 2020)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Neee, so war das nicht gemeint...ich finde es lustig, dass jede Menge Leute der Ansicht sind, man müsse zwingend Bibshorts und Radtrikots zum Radfahren anziehen, obwohl es auch völlig normale Shorts und ein T-Shirt täten.



Ja stimmt auch wieder. Ich stell mir aber die frage ja auch. Einfach aus dem Grund das man nie weiß ob es in irgednwelchen Utensilien einen vorteil versteckt den man nicht erahnt. 



fone schrieb:


> Hab ich bei deinem Benutzerbildchen dann auch gedacht.



ui, jetzt bin ich gespannt was mein benutzerbildchen denn vermittelt? 



crashtest212 schrieb:


> an sich kein problem welches shirt, allerdings hab ich schon früh live miterlebt wie sich mein kumpel beim radln eine wespe mitm normal weitem t-shirt halsausschnitt eingefangen hat,....beeindruckend lustig , sicher ein eher seltenes vergnügen ;



puh, lustig bestimmt. kann aber mies enden.


Naja wenigstens hab ich eingelernt das MTB Shirts nicht zwingend nen Vorteil haben, aber jetzt auch keinen Nachteil.
Ich neige immer gern mich zu "over gearen". 
Deswegen ist es manchmal nicht schlecht eine 2., 3., oder 4. meinung ein zuholen.

Vorallem find ich es immer interessant wie leute es machen, zwiebellook oder merino oder funktionskleidung als polyester usw.


----------



## Grizzly71 (2. April 2020)

crashtest212 schrieb:


> an sich kein problem welches shirt, allerdings hab ich schon früh live miterlebt wie sich mein kumpel beim radln eine wespe mitm normal weitem t-shirt halsausschnitt eingefangen hat,....beeindruckend lustig , sicher ein eher seltenes vergnügen ;


sicher sehr sehr sehr selten. Schliesslich gibt's da noch weitere "Einflugschneisen" wie Baggy, Brille oder Helm oder der offene Mund.


----------



## Florent29 (2. April 2020)

fzephyr schrieb:


> Ja stimmt auch wieder. Ich stell mir aber die frage ja auch. Einfach aus dem Grund das man nie weiß ob es in irgednwelchen Utensilien einen vorteil versteckt den man nicht erahnt.



Es gibt halt Radfahren und Radfahren.

Wenn ich mit 40 km/h im Wind trete, dann bin ich um jedes Watt froh, was mir die Kleidung spart. Genau so froh bin ich, wenn ich wegen der cleveren Taschen an einer Weste keinen Rucksack zum Endurorennen mitnehmen muss oder wenn mich ein gutes Bike-Baselayer beim MTB-Marathon vor Überhitzung bewahrt.

Umgekehrt braucht der Sonntagsradler keine Performance-Klamotten.


----------



## crashtest212 (2. April 2020)

das is auch eine geschmackssache, sicher  im sommer gut wenn das material schnell trocknet sonst lendenbereich aua, vermeide selbst aber gerne so plastikzeug, mag ich nicht auf der haut, frühling herbst winter zwiebel mit wenig plastik, dann was zum wechseln dabei-wohl fühlen musst dich, wenns zwickt und spannt is nix -noch wichtiger is die sack kontolle!!! gibt nix schlimmeres als ständig den glockenbeutel von richtung auspuff raus zu fischen damit nicht dauernd aufm sack hockst!!!-----gib deinem lieblingsverkäufer nicht die hand wenn du auf tour schnell im laden noch n kettenschloss und n schlauch holst-der weis was alles an den fingern klebt


----------



## crashtest212 (2. April 2020)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> sicher sehr sehr sehr selten. Schliesslich gibt's da noch weitere "Einflugschneisen" wie Baggy, Brille oder Helm oder der offene Mund.


oh ja...ich freu mich schon auf den ersten käfer am zäpfchen.....der erste is ja noch lustig wel der sommer bevorsteht


----------



## crashtest212 (2. April 2020)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> sicher sehr sehr sehr selten. Schliesslich gibt's da noch weitere "Einflugschneisen" wie Baggy, Brille oder Helm oder der offene Mund.


selten aber beeindruckend wie er versucht hat das vieh zu erschlagen ohne es zu sehen usw...filmreif


----------



## Florent29 (2. April 2020)

crashtest212 schrieb:


> das is auch eine geschmackssache, sicher  im sommer gut wenn das material schnell trocknet sonst lendenbereich aua, vermeide selbst aber gerne so plastikzeug, mag ich nicht auf der haut, frühling herbst winter zwiebel mit wenig plastik, dann was zum wechseln dabei-wohl fühlen musst dich, wenns zwickt und spannt is nix -noch wichtiger is die sack kontolle!!! gibt nix schlimmeres als ständig den glockenbeutel von richtung auspuff raus zu fischen damit nicht dauernd aufm sack hockst!!!-----gib deinem lieblingsverkäufer nicht die hand wenn du auf tour schnell im laden noch n kettenschloss und n schlauch holst-der weis was alles an den fingern klebt



OK, ich dachte erst du wärst auf der Tastatur eingeschlafen...aber jetzt glaube ich eher, du solltest deinen Konsum an Betäubungsmitteln runterschrauben. 

Ernsthaft Mann, du braucht Hilfe! Das kann nicht gesund sein auf Dauer...


----------



## Martinwurst (2. April 2020)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Es gibt halt Radfahren und Radfahren.
> 
> Wenn ich mit 40 km/h im Wind trete, dann bin ich um jedes Watt froh, was mir die Kleidung spart. Genau so froh bin ich, wenn ich wegen der cleveren Taschen an einer Weste keinen Rucksack zum Endurorennen mitnehmen muss oder wenn mich ein gutes Bike-Baselayer beim MTB-Marathon vor Überhitzung bewahrt.
> 
> Umgekehrt braucht der Sonntagsradler keine Performance-Klamotten.


Genau so ist es.
Ich finds immer geil die Leute zu überholen, die so aussehen als treten sie gleich beim MTB Word Cup an.

Es bringt halt nicht ne Ausstattung für 5000 Euro zu haben, aber dann fährt man nur einmal im Monat.
Bei dem Trainingsstand wird man von jedem Schulkind mit Fahrrad überholt, sofern da nicht alles schleift


----------



## fzephyr (2. April 2020)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Es gibt halt Radfahren und Radfahren.
> 
> Wenn ich mit 40 km/h im Wind trete, dann bin ich um jedes Watt froh, was mir die Kleidung spart. Genau so froh bin ich, wenn ich wegen der cleveren Taschen an einer Weste keinen Rucksack zum Endurorennen mitnehmen muss oder wenn mich ein gutes Bike-Baselayer beim MTB-Marathon vor Überhitzung bewahrt.
> 
> Umgekehrt braucht der Sonntagsradler keine Performance-Klamotten.



genau deswegen meine frage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SantaCruzV10VIE (2. April 2020)

Baumwollshirt und darüber ein Football-Trikot. Hab früher immer MTB-spezifische Shirts getragen (Fox, Leatt, Zimtstern, u.ä.) aber tatsächlich haben sich die Trikots als am haltbarsten herausgestellt (Fadenzug durch Dornen und solche Dinge sind damit kein Thema mehr) ...


----------



## fzephyr (2. April 2020)

SantaCruzV10VIE schrieb:


> Baumwollshirt und darüber ein Football-Trikot. Hab früher immer MTB-spezifische Shirts getragen (Fox, Leatt, Zimtstern, u.ä.) aber tatsächlich haben sich die Trikots als am haltbarsten herausgestellt (Fadenzug durch Dornen und solche Dinge sind damit kein Thema mehr) ...


football trikots? teurer spass ...


----------



## crashtest212 (2. April 2020)

Florent29 schrieb:


> OK, ich dachte erst du wärst auf der Tastatur eingeschlafen...aber jetzt glaube ich eher, du solltest deinen Konsum an Betäubungsmitteln runterschrauben.
> 
> Ernsthaft Mann, du braucht Hilfe! Das kann nicht gesund sein auf Dauer...


kann nich radln, pressfitlager am arsch, werkzeug kommt erst in 4 tagen, bin deswegen depri


----------



## crashtest212 (2. April 2020)

Florent29 schrieb:


> OK, ich dachte erst du wärst auf der Tastatur eingeschlafen...aber jetzt glaube ich eher, du solltest deinen Konsum an Betäubungsmitteln runterschrauben.
> 
> Ernsthaft Mann, du braucht Hilfe! Das kann nicht gesund sein auf Dauer...


meinst du  syntax, die schwergängige tastatur oder meinen hang zur kleinschreibung?


----------



## Florent29 (2. April 2020)

crashtest212 schrieb:


> meinst du  syntax, die schwergängige tastatur oder meinen hang zur kleinschreibung?



Ja.


----------



## Florent29 (2. April 2020)

fzephyr schrieb:


> football trikots? teurer spass ...



Freund von mir hat den Schrank voll mit langärmeligen Fußballtrikots zum Biken. 

Nur warum sollte man drunter Baumwolle anziehen? Blöde Idee. Da bist du innen nass und außen trocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SantaCruzV10VIE (2. April 2020)

fzephyr schrieb:


> football trikots? teurer spass ...



Ist die Bikerei generell, da kommts darauf auch nicht mehr wirklich an ... ? Wobei, ich kauf die Dinger auch nur im Sale, denn die Preise die in der Saison ausgerufen werden sind tatsächlich heftig. Aber lass einen das Team wechseln, schon gibt's sein Trikot um die Hälfte billiger!


----------



## crashtest212 (2. April 2020)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Ja.


----------



## SantaCruzV10VIE (2. April 2020)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Freund von mir hat den Schrank voll mit langärmeligen Fußballtrikots zum Biken.
> 
> Nur warum sollte man drunter Baumwolle anziehen? Blöde Idee. Da bist du innen nass und außen trocken.



Kann mir nicht helfen, aber die ganzen Funktionswäsche-Dinger kann ich nicht ab (komm da mal wieder raus, nach der Runde) und nur das Trikot kratzt dann doch ordentlich, denn bei denen sind Ruckennummern u.d. Ja erhaben aufgenäht und das reibt unterm Rucksack dann doch ...

Und so ein Baumwollshirt ist ja schnell mal gewechselt ...


----------



## crashtest212 (2. April 2020)

SantaCruzV10VIE schrieb:


> Ist die Bikerei generell, da kommts darauf auch nicht mehr wirklich an


dazu kommt das es teuer is erstmal rauszufinden was einem am ende am besten liegt, egal ob rad, zubehör klamotte oder gar messgeräte +anderes zeug mit akku drin--da fährt dann schon  über die zeit einiges ungenutzt zuhause rum


----------



## garfunkel187 (3. April 2020)

Ich trage gerne diese Shirts:

ION Shirt

Haben einen Mix aus Polyester (recycled) und Baumwolle. Trocknet schnell, trägt sich angenehm, ist vom Schnitt universell einsetztbar und durch den Baumwollanteil müffelt es kaum und ist robust. Ich nutze es sozusagen bei allen Aktivitäten. Beim Biken, Wandern, Klettern, Joggen und auch mal "casual".


----------



## On07 (3. April 2020)

Wieso kommt man aus nem Funktionsshirt schlecht wieder raus?
Da gibt's doch auch passende Schnitte, nicht nur Pressfit.
Wo es kalt war hatte ich ehrlich gesagt Tchibo Skiunterwäsche, durchaus gute Passung, auch mit Bauch. ;-)

In Baumwolle fahr ich höchstens mal paar Kilometer mit dem Hund, also eh nicht volle Pulle.
Schwitze und wenn man mal anhält kühlt das zu sehr aus.

Am liebsten zieh in nen Fox Shirt aus dem Sale an, da war es bezahlbar. Paßt mir aber super.
Jetzt reicht teils schon wieder die Fox Jacke mit Windbreaker vorne und luftig hinten, evtl. noch ne Schicht dazwischen.
Mir war die Marke egal, hat im Laden aber am besten gepaßt.
Nicht zu eng aber vor allem kein Pressfit, kann ich nich ab.


----------



## crashtest212 (3. April 2020)

On07 schrieb:


> Pressfit,


----------



## Florent29 (3. April 2020)

Ich komm auch aus Pressfit wieder gut raus...seriously people, könnt ihr euch überhaupt alleine anziehen?


----------



## fone (3. April 2020)

fzephyr schrieb:


> ui, jetzt bin ich gespannt was mein benutzerbildchen denn vermittelt?


Na, dass du vermutlich nicht mehr zu Schule gehst, zumindest nicht als Schüler.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. April 2020)

SantaCruzV10VIE schrieb:


> Baumwollshirt und darüber ein Football-Trikot. Hab früher immer MTB-spezifische Shirts getragen (Fox, Leatt, Zimtstern, u.ä.) aber tatsächlich haben sich die Trikots als am haltbarsten herausgestellt (Fadenzug durch Dornen und solche Dinge sind damit kein Thema mehr) ...


Kühlst Du damit nicht in der Abfahrt total aus? Oder machst Du dann bergauf langsamer, oder hast Du Ersatzunterziehshirts im Rucksack?
Wenn ich auf dem Heimweg vom Büro aus noch etwas dran hänge und den Berg mitnehme, ist das in Baumwolle (Jeans & T-Shirt, bevor noch einer meint, ich geh im Anzug biken) nicht mehr so angenehm, sobald es bergab geht. 
Ne lange MTB-Tour wollte ich so nicht fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grizzly71 (3. April 2020)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Kühlst Du damit nicht in der Abfahrt total aus? Oder machst Du dann bergauf langsamer, oder hast Du Ersatzunterziehshirts im Rucksack?
> Wenn ich auf dem Heimweg vom Büro aus noch etwas dran hänge und den Berg mitnehme, ist das in Baumwolle (Jeans & T-Shirt, bevor noch einer meint, ich geh im Anzug biken) nicht mehr so angenehm, sobald es bergab geht.
> Ne lange MTB-Tour wollte ich so nicht fahren.


sehe ich auch so. Baumwolle kühlt stark aus und trocknet auch langsamer. Vielleicht bin ich aber auch nur ein Weichei


----------



## fone (3. April 2020)

Normale Baumwoll-T-Shirts sind total ungeeignet. Die sind nass und kalt und das bis zum nächsten Morgen.
Auch als Hobby-Seltenfahrer sollte man was mit Funktion (kann auch mit Baumwolle sein) anziehen, man will sie ja trotzdem nicht verkühlen. 
Die oben genannten ION T-Shirts find ich gut, sehen leger und zivil aus und funktionieren ganz gut, sehr angenehm. Richtige Kunststoff-Trikots trocknen aber schneller.


----------



## SantaCruzV10VIE (3. April 2020)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Kühlst Du damit nicht in der Abfahrt total aus? Oder machst Du dann bergauf langsamer, oder hast Du Ersatzunterziehshirts im Rucksack?
> Wenn ich auf dem Heimweg vom Büro aus noch etwas dran hänge und den Berg mitnehme, ist das in Baumwolle (Jeans & T-Shirt, bevor noch einer meint, ich geh im Anzug biken) nicht mehr so angenehm, sobald es bergab geht.
> Ne lange MTB-Tour wollte ich so nicht fahren.



Hatte das Problem eigentlich noch nicht so extrem, da ja so ein Football-Trikot durchaus luftig ist und sich da nichts dauerhaft staut (außer im Bereich unterm Rucksack, klar). Und ja, Wechsel-Shirts hab ich bei längeren Ausfahrten schon dabei, denn bergab kanns natürlich kühl werden, wenn das Shirt darunter feucht ist... 

Also mir ist das so lieber, als mit Funktionswäsche (kenn da aber nur die Kompressionsshurts von Galvin Green die ich vom Golf "übrig" hatte und aus den Dingern kommt man echt kaum noch raus, wenn man mal nur ein wenig schwitzt)...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. April 2020)

Okay, klar, kannst Du natürlich so machen.
Ein Hinweis noch in dieser Richtung sei mir erlaubt: Es gibt auch gute und bequeme Funktionsunterhemden.


----------



## SantaCruzV10VIE (3. April 2020)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Okay, klar, kannst Du natürlich so machen.
> Ein Hinweis noch in dieser Richtung sei mir erlaubt: Es gibt auch gute und bequeme Funktionsunterhemden.



Das glaub ich dir sofort - nur bin ich eher der Typ, der lieber ins Bike investiert, als in Klamotten, drum steht das auf der Einkaufs-Liste eher weiter unten!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. April 2020)

Volles Verständnis!


----------



## Deleted 331894 (6. April 2020)

Also daaaamals, immer die alten Baumwollshirts die ich sonst nimmer tragen wollte. Davon hatte ich aber auch dann noch mind. 1 im Rucksack mitnehmen muessen weil das erste komplett vollgeschweisslt war. Da gabs aber auch noch die knalle engen Radl hosen mit Ledereinsatz.  


Winter: Norrona Langarm shirt, Weste und einen alten Windbraker, Hose meist alte skitouren hosen. Kann ich alles recht gut mixen weil ich Skitouren und Alpinbergsteigen gehe.

Sommer: Muscle shirt drunter, drueber ein schlabbriges Downhill shirt. Wenns warm genug is dann gehts im muscle shirt weiter --> Sun`s out Gun`s out. 
Ich habe noch 4 - 5 kurze Hosen, leicht fuer Mega heisse Tage bis quasi unkaputtbar mit Hueftprotektoren fuer den Bikepark. 

Bis auf die Downhill Jerseys ist aber nichts wirklich Bike spezifisch. 

Den Vorteil den moderne smart shirts gegeueber Baumwolle haben ist klar der Schweisstransport und verschiedene Zonen (Windbreaker im Brustbereich z.B.)

Lustig finde ich das manche Kerle mittlerweile nen Kreischanfall kriegen wenn man nicht komplett farblich durchgestilt am Trail auftaucht, In manchen Gruppen wird man ohne die neueste Fox Klamotte erst gar nicht ernst genommen .


----------



## fone (6. April 2020)

Fox? Du meinst Troy Lee.
Fox ist doch das Zeug, das man ständig billig im Sonderangebot kauft.

Ich hatte früher auch nur alte T-Shirts an, wegen Trikot-Boykott ("ist doch affig"), deswegen kann ich die Funktionssachen jetzt auch würdigen.


----------



## Florent29 (6. April 2020)

GAPHupf82 schrieb:


> Lustig finde ich das manche Kerle mittlerweile nen Kreischanfall kriegen wenn man nicht komplett farblich durchgestilt am Trail auftaucht, In manchen Gruppen wird man ohne *die neueste Fox Klamotte* erst gar nicht ernst genommen .





fone schrieb:


> Fox? Du meinst Troy Lee.
> *Fox ist doch das Zeug, das man ständig billig im Sonderangebot kauft.*



Ich habe zuhause einen ganzen Stapel an Klamotten von Fox, der nach wenigen Wochen kaputt war, reklamiert wurde und den ich danach entgegen der Anweisung des Händlers nicht weggeschmissen, sondern repariert habe = Free Stuff! Fast wie Loris Vergier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fzephyr (6. April 2020)

Von welchen Trikots redet ihr? So langarm Trikots? Ist das nicht zu warm? 


Kurz off-topic: hat jemand nen schneller tipp für nicht allzu teure engere baggys? 
Bin jetzt zum wiederholten male mit meiner weiteren Trekking Hose am Sattel hängengeblieben. Jetzt reicht's mir haha


----------



## Florent29 (6. April 2020)

fzephyr schrieb:


> Von welchen Trikots redet ihr? So langarm Trikots? Ist das nicht zu warm?



Nein, das ist Pflicht von Enduro bis Downhill. Kurze Trikopts gehen da gaaaarnicht. Außerdem schützt es ein bißchen gegen Zweige, Abrieb und dergleichen.

Es gibt mittlerweile richtig dünne Freeride-Shirts, von tld oder Platzangst zum Beispiel. Die sind sehr luftig.


----------



## Deleted 331894 (7. April 2020)

fzephyr schrieb:


> Von welchen Trikots redet ihr? So langarm Trikots? Ist das nicht zu warm?
> 
> 
> Kurz off-topic: hat jemand nen schneller tipp für nicht allzu teure engere baggys?
> Bin jetzt zum wiederholten male mit meiner weiteren Trekking Hose am Sattel hängengeblieben. Jetzt reicht's mir haha




Da gibts verschiedene. Wie Florent29 schon geschrieben hat. Von etwas dicker bis wirklich duenn und luftdurchlaessig. Da kommts dir beim Fahren vor als ob du Oberkoerperfrei unterwegs bist.

Leider sind die auch schnell hin wenns dich mal zerlegt. Muss man halt dann abwaegen ob das shirt den thermischen Vorteil wert ist. Die Arme kann man meist sehr gut hochschieben und Ellbogenprotektor etc passt noch drunter. 

Zur Hose: Das is Beratung schwierig. Musst selber anziehen und probieren weil jeder andere Oberschenken und Hintern hat. Bei mir passen oder schlabbert die gleiche Hose je nach Saison und Gewicht...

Und zum Haengenbleiben       jaaaa! Ich bin im Bikepart in einer Steilstelle am hinteren Teil des Sattels haengengeblieben und der Hinterreifen hat mir nach einer dicken Wurzel die Hose + Unterbuxe runtergezogen. Das alles unter den Augen von ca. 10 anderen Leuten die da rumstanden. Mit heraushaengenden Hintern bin ich dann nach 20Metern seitwaerts umgefallen weil meine Hose im Hinterbau meines Rades steckte. Hat aufjedenfall fuer einen ziemlichen Lacher gesorgt.


----------



## Florent29 (7. April 2020)

GAPHupf82 schrieb:


> Und zum Haengenbleiben       jaaaa! Ich bin im Bikepart in einer Steilstelle am hinteren Teil des Sattels haengengeblieben und der Hinterreifen hat mir nach einer dicken Wurzel die Hose + Unterbuxe runtergezogen. Das alles unter den Augen von ca. 10 anderen Leuten die da rumstanden. Mit heraushaengenden Hintern bin ich dann nach 20Metern seitwaerts umgefallen weil meine Hose im Hinterbau meines Rades steckte. Hat aufjedenfall fuer einen ziemlichen Lacher gesorgt.



Wir wollen das Video sehen


----------



## fzephyr (7. April 2020)

GAPHupf82 schrieb:


> Und zum Haengenbleiben       jaaaa! Ich bin im Bikepart in einer Steilstelle am hinteren Teil des Sattels haengengeblieben und der Hinterreifen hat mir nach einer dicken Wurzel die Hose + Unterbuxe runtergezogen. Das alles unter den Augen von ca. 10 anderen Leuten die da rumstanden. Mit heraushaengenden Hintern bin ich dann nach 20Metern seitwaerts umgefallen weil meine Hose im Hinterbau meines Rades steckte. Hat aufjedenfall fuer einen ziemlichen Lacher gesorgt.



hört sich an wie ne episode von dumb ways to die an


----------



## crashtest212 (7. April 2020)

GAPHupf82 schrieb:


> Und zum Haengenbleiben  jaaaa! Ich bin im Bikepart in einer Steilstelle am hinteren Teil des Sattels haengengeblieben und der Hinterreifen hat mir nach einer dicken Wurzel die Hose + Unterbuxe runtergezogen. Das alles unter den Augen von ca. 10 anderen Leuten die da rumstanden. Mit heraushaengenden Hintern bin ich dann nach 20Metern seitwaerts umgefallen weil meine Hose im Hinterbau meines Rades steckte. Hat aufjedenfall fuer einen ziemlichen Lacher gesorgt.



unvergesslich, einwandfrei
hast deswegen n spitznamen weg? 
nächstes mal nur spandex klamotten!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (7. April 2020)

fzephyr schrieb:


> Von welchen Trikots redet ihr? So langarm Trikots? Ist das nicht zu warm?
> 
> 
> Kurz off-topic: hat jemand nen schneller tipp für nicht allzu teure engere baggys?
> Bin jetzt zum wiederholten male mit meiner weiteren Trekking Hose am Sattel hängengeblieben. Jetzt reicht's mir haha


Natürlich Kurzarm.


----------



## Deleted 331894 (7. April 2020)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Wir wollen das Video sehen



Da haette vor lachen eh keiner draufhalten koennen. Man produziert naemlich recht komische Gerausche wenn ein schnell rotierender MaXXis DH Reifen der Kimme und den Kronjuwelen zu nahe kommt. Ganz zu schweigen davon, wie ein besoffener Kaefer wieder aus dem Busch zu kommen in den ich gefallen bin.    Egal, alle hatten was zu lachen und mir ist den ganzen Nachmittag Bier am Kiosk ausgegeben worden. Das wars wert. 

Back to Topic!


----------



## crashtest212 (7. April 2020)

fzephyr schrieb:


> Von welchen Trikots redet ihr? So langarm Trikots? Ist das nicht zu warm?
> 
> 
> Kurz off-topic: hat jemand nen schneller tipp für nicht allzu teure engere baggys?
> Bin jetzt zum wiederholten male mit meiner weiteren Trekking Hose am Sattel hängengeblieben. Jetzt reicht's mir haha


https://www.sport-conrad.com/produkte/maloja/bardinm-sc-1.html


----------



## Mighty_Tobi (12. April 2020)

Ganz normales Under Armour T Shirt, die liegen ganz gut an,  Polsterhose und drüber ne Cargo Short.
Die Shirts sind ganz gut, hatte die auch beim Eishockey immer drunter, nie gefroren.
Ich meine jetzt nicht diese Kompressionsshirts.
Zu kalten Zeiten, langes Skiunterhemd, drüber eins der besagte Shirts und ne Softshelljacke drüber.


----------

